
"In 15 Years Half of US Universities May Be in Bankruptcy" - jseliger
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/03/03/in-15-years-from-now-half-of-us-universities-may-be-in-bankruptcy-my-surprise-discussion-with-claychristensen/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BothSidesOfTheTable+%28Both+Sides+of+the+Table%29
======
RougeFemme
I read the article but did not listen to the audio. I'd like to know if he's
referring to _all_ universities - online, brick-and-mortar, hybrid; private,
public; for profit, not-for-profit; and any other categories I haven't thought
of. I think a lot of the private for-profit ones will bite the dust, along
with some of the smaller private not-for-profit schools. I think most of the
public schools will still be around; from a market perspective, maybe some of
them should bite the dust, but I don't think the state legislatures and other
constituencies will allow that to happen. At least, not in the next 15 years.

